# Samsung galaxy s5 flipkart TOO MUCH NEGATIVE



## Prashmith (May 2, 2014)

I was browsing throgh flipkart and stumbled by galaxy s5 and it's low reviews and 2 star base! Look yourself 

*www.flipkart.com/samsung-galaxy-s5...tracker=start&as-pos=p_1&pid=MOBDUUDTADHVQZXG

Is it even a good phone.bet I hate samsung now :-/
What do others say about it?


----------



## ithehappy (May 2, 2014)

Does it deserve that much low rating? No.

Is it a worthy buy at 50k? Are you kidding me? 

Is it a better phone than its predecessor, S4? Undoubtedly yes, especially when the build quality is that much good.

Whatever, Samsung chapter is over for me. I'll look forward for something who sticks with the basic and much less bloat and gimmicky features, which has no purpose other than attracting some kids for a failed show off.


----------



## Superayush (May 2, 2014)

Much deserved high time samsung take us for granted and price products absurdly


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2014)

This didn't deserves a new thread in Technology Section 

there is already a thread for Galaxy S5 in Mobiles section. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/181385-samsung-galaxy-s5-discussion-thread.html


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 13, 2014)

Well,we didnt get the Snapdragon edition and 90% of the reviews were put up when its was Rs53,000
Now its around Rs40,000, so reviews will be favourable. And i dont think any of those haters actually own the product. I generally dismiss reviews unless it has a Certified Buyer tag associated to the post.

Moreover, its generally considered that criticizing mainstream popular objects is a hipster thing to do.. Such Sweg Veri Dumb YOLO


----------



## LegendKiller (May 15, 2014)

s5 is the best phone on the market along with note-3. these people need to find an excuse to complain..............whether it's bloatware complaint or build issue....


----------



## rish1 (May 15, 2014)

This is what a flagship should be like..

*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/14/05/g3-press-images-leak/gsmarena_001.jpg

*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/14/05/g3-press-images-leak/gsmarena_004.jpg
*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/14/05/g3-press-images-leak/gsmarena_003.jpg
*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/14/05/g3-press-images-leak/gsmarena_002.jpg


----------



## nikku_hot123 (May 15, 2014)

Which phone??


----------



## Rajat Giri (May 15, 2014)

^^^^Its LG G3


----------



## raksrules (May 15, 2014)

Flipkart deleted this review but it is funny as hell...NSFW for the language of the review

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-brw2-gLHcTg/U09kynoEX8I/AAAAAAAANOw/LVdKu7zJgWM/w1080-h1920/2014+-+1


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 15, 2014)

LegendKiller said:


> s5 is the best phone on the market along with note-3. these people need to find an excuse to complain..............whether it's bloatware complaint or build issue....



Oneplus One>> S5 and Note 3 and comes at half the price


----------



## raksrules (May 15, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Oneplus One>> S5 and Note 3 and comes at half the price



Problem is it may not become commercial success like samsung/lg/sony and such companies. The general population cares a lot about the brand.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 15, 2014)

raksrules said:


> Flipkart deleted this review but it is funny as hell...NSFW for the language of the review
> 
> *lh6.googleusercontent.com/-brw2-gLHcTg/U09kynoEX8I/AAAAAAAANOw/LVdKu7zJgWM/w1080-h1920/2014+-+1


LAWLZZZ, that review is worthy to be listed in Flipkart's Hall of Fame. And just look closely at the bottom 96% of 725 users found it helpfull. Epic. I wanna meet this guy in person lol..

His rant about the time it takes to open the dialer is worthy of mention. Of all the features in a phone, the *Dialer,Phonebook and Messeging app should be the fastest*. It doesn't matter if a game or app takes a second longer to open.. but when Dialer,Phonebook and Messaging app takes even.01 second longer to open, it can get on our nerves. Hope the next Moto X+ has another processor dedicated to the Dialer+Messneger+Contatcs app, cuz if we add a  Contact Photo,email addresses,link some numbers on it, on like 50-60 contacts and any phone's dialer will start reminding you of Nokia N series days..


----------



## $hadow (May 15, 2014)

Wait along Samsung is cutting price of s5 may be coz the reason that a premium version of s5 is coming out soon. If this comes in tham Samsung will be requiring that 50k price spot for it.


----------



## Prashmith (May 15, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> LAWLZZZ, that review is worthy to be listed in Flipkart's Hall of Fame. And just look closely at the bottom 96% of 725 users found it helpfull. Epic. I wanna meet this guy in person lol..
> 
> His rant about the time it takes to open the dialer is worthy of mention. Of all the features in a phone, the *Dialer,Phonebook and Messeging app should be the fastest*. It doesn't matter if a game or app takes a second longer to open.. but when Dialer,Phonebook and Messaging app takes even.01 second longer to open, it can get on our nerves. Hope the next Moto X+ has another processor dedicated to the Dialer+Messneger+Contatcs app, cuz if we add a  Contact Photo,email addresses,link some numbers on it, on like 50-60 contacts and any phone's dialer will start reminding you of Nokia N series days..




SERIOUSLY we need a hall of fame for that review

- - - Updated - - -



mikael_schiffer said:


> Well,we didnt get the Snapdragon edition and 90% of the reviews were put up when its was Rs53,000
> Now its around Rs40,000, so reviews will be favourable. And i dont think any of those haters actually own the product. I generally dismiss reviews unless it has a Certified Buyer tag associated to the post.
> 
> Moreover, its generally considered that criticizing mainstream popular objects is a hipster thing to do.. Such Sweg Veri Dumb YOLO



seriously,i suppose as far s i rember til lthe last few days it was 50k and even if they reduce it iwont change the fact they kind of downgraded costumers,YEP!
the same thing happend with the note 3 or 2 i suppose.

I can bet you the reviews wont change to 5 star sooo easily

- - - Updated - - -



LegendKiller said:


> s5 is the best phone on the market along with note-3. these people need to find an excuse to complain..............whether it's bloatware complaint or build issue....



Or processor excuse...or laggy touchwiz interface excuse if you call every con a mistake then what will happen huh?
these are points or lets say FACTS! if samsung build issues then yes  it does thats the downside of samsung..

you are just a samsung fanboy and dont even it all from a neutral point.for you samsung+best(don't take me rude)


----------



## omega44-xt (May 15, 2014)

S5 is a good phone, haters may hate, for 42k.....
New HTC one has poor camera, so doesn't deserve flagship status. Z2 is great. 

But i hate all the 3 personally for size. S4's size was good, that should have been the limit for phones. Now all are entering phablet territory. Hoping Sony won't increase the size or discontinue Z Compact series


----------



## ithehappy (May 16, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> S5 is a good phone, haters may hate, for 42k.....
> New HTC one has poor camera, so doesn't deserve flagship status. Z2 is great.
> 
> But i hate all the 3 personally for size. S4's size was good, that should have been the limit for phones. Now all are entering phablet territory. Hoping Sony won't increase the size or discontinue Z Compact series


Totally agree with the size part, but not about the first paragraph.

I am playing with the M7's camera for a while, and it is not as bad as people say. It takes macros brilliantly where my S4 could never take a good close up. Yeah it's right that I don't buy a phone for camera, but this is a passable camera, if not better. Of course S5, Z2 will be better because of larger sensor and zillion megapixels, but then again, they can't possibly match the build quality of M8, or the feel. But yeah, the size is awkward. I don't know how far this craziness will go. Every year a new phone releases and it's increased in size than last year's flagship, I mean where are we heading? After 3-4 years 6-6.5" will be minimum for a flagship or what? But our palms are not gonna be any bigger ever! Jeez!

ON TOPIC : I can't trust Flipkart reviews. As soon as I saw iPhone 5S reviews rated at 4+ or something, that was it. S5 is sh!t, all Samsung phones are, but it's a better phone than S4, so if S4 has more than 1.5 rating, then S5 should have. And I just keep laughing at those 4G / LTE comments, ridiculously funny, and embarrassing


----------



## rish1 (May 16, 2014)

No Product is good or bad its just bad or good pricing


----------



## Prashmith (May 16, 2014)

eVEN at 43k,do you feel it all right? also what forced the price reduction hehehe  

and can someone tell what amazed!!!!!!! you with galaxy s5 design as soon as i found i was expecting a wow like the s3 or when seeing oneplus one !!!!!!!!!!! but no it was dumb kind of..

the back seems to be copied from nexus 7 first gen and then modified with colours...
the front all same
*** plus the fingerprint sensor is toooo weak search for galaxy s5 fingerprint sensor and half of results will deal around easy to fool sensor***


----------



## furious_gamer (May 16, 2014)

Even after the price drop, this phone is an example how Samsung is treating Indian customers. I mean, release both Exynos & SD version and price them accordingly. This way customer do have a choice and you find a way to sell your Exynos sh1t.

But simply giving us below-par(not mediocre, but below-par considering the price tag. Look at N5, it is way better than this in terms of raw power) version, samsung will not succeed. I am sure, with Moto releasing awesome phones at awesome price, and other brands should have a look at how it will impact the users.


----------



## Gamer04 (May 16, 2014)

I personally think that those flipkart reviews are the reviews samsung really deserves. reason?

 they advertise their snapdragon + adreno 330 everywhere, but when you look specifically into Indian version, you get  cheap exonys $hit + some mali gpu when every other flagship is giving you snapdragon then why samsung cant? Do they take Indians as fools,  priced higher than american or european counterpart but much inferior in hardware? 

A friend of mine got fooled by them as he bought note 3 thinking that he would get snapdragon version but got cheap exonys, that fool only looked youtube videos and reviews, didnt bother to check the indian reality and his hurry let him cost straight 44k for an exonys crap. I think its the very reason Indians should avoid samsung phones. Afterall, we are not getting the thing we deserve at the price we are paying... 
and the same old plastic body when they already know their competitions have got glass and metal adorned bodies..

whatever price it should be tagged at, it doesn't deserve a single business in India.


----------



## Prashmith (May 16, 2014)

ALLRIGHT YOU AL PEEPS NEED A PHONE .....

GALAXY S5 IS A FLAGSHIP....AGGREED 
BUT I WILL HAUNT S5
STALK S5

TO ITS DEATH WITH MY FLAGSHIP KILLER :COOL:
*i59.tinypic.com/wbf8k4.jpg
*i60.tinypic.com/2q2e7tw.jpg
*i57.tinypic.com/141jxw5.jpg
*i60.tinypic.com/rkwuaa.jpg


----------



## srkmish (May 17, 2014)

even if it had snapdragon processor, still fact remains that sony / htc flagships are better now. gone are thr days when samsung used to provide best flagships. i think its time for samsung to die a natural death.


----------



## Prashmith (May 17, 2014)

srkmish said:


> even if it had snapdragon processor, still fact remains that sony / htc flagships are better now. gone are thr days when samsung used to provide best flagships. i think its time for samsung to die a natural death.



Yep,you are correct,and should I start a poll


----------



## Aakarshan (May 17, 2014)

That review really deserves a Hall of Fame;
Samsung should look Forward in PlastiC TOYS;


----------



## Prashmith (May 17, 2014)

Hahah right^^^

- - - Updated - - -

STARTED A POLL please vote up


----------



## nikufellow (May 17, 2014)

The question is 'Will they ever learn?' 
Honestly i hope they make the same mistake as Nokia and consider themselves 'Too big to fall'!!


----------



## ssb1551 (May 17, 2014)

I think we can voice our opinion in samsung forums (i hope they have 1 like HP does).


----------



## $hadow (May 17, 2014)

Everyone has its time and change is the law of nature. 
Sammy has its time when it sells like hot cakes and mind you it is still selling.  
The basic problem with these phones is proper distribution and service channels. Sammy has a good grip on this department. Let's say a person has selected Htc m8 to buy but when he went to the shop the shopkeeper said that no it is not available and will be available in 1 week and side by side showed s5 and said similar features like m8 and blah blah and the man is convinced and he buys it. I have seen this many times happening.  A hype is always important for any new launch and Sammy knows how to do it properly among the masses.


----------



## Prashmith (May 17, 2014)

True.samsung wont learn vote up and raise your voice


----------



## rish1 (May 18, 2014)

*Galaxy S5 Prime..

snapdragon 805
3gb Ram
1440x2560 resolution 
Metal Body*

*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/120970-image/Leaked-pictures-of-the-Samsung-Galaxy-S5-Prime.jpg
*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/120971-image/Leaked-pictures-of-the-Samsung-Galaxy-S5-Prime.jpg
*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/120972-image/Leaked-pictures-of-the-Samsung-Galaxy-S5-Prime.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 18, 2014)

^ india will still get a crap exynos version with reduced specs


----------



## rish1 (May 18, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ india will still get a crap exynos version with reduced specs



only change would be Exynos .. 

but i think this time Samsung might go for the kill and release it with Snapdragon 805.. reason being 4g LTE . as Lg and Iphone both are having Indian flavoured 4g and partnerships with Airtel and are promoting it heavily , things will heat up when reliance jiocom launches 4g in september.  + Airtel 4g launch in Delhi NCR and Mumbai by July . 

and if they don't do it now the next Flagship with 4g Lte will come in May 2015 which is still quite far and samsung might loose the spot here.. even low-mid range phones are expected now to have indian flavored 4g by next quarter

same goes for sony


----------



## ithehappy (May 18, 2014)

I still don't understand the fuss behind 4G!


----------



## rish1 (May 18, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I still don't understand the fuss behind 4G!



Marketing !!- the basis on which Samsung / Apple rules

Plus if reliance jiocom can bring plans cheaper or at least on par than current standard 3g rates why not then ? ( Remember their 10 rs for 1 gb plan hahaha  lets see how that goes ..)

Most Areas don't have  3g as well because of licencing problem ..

but reliance has a Pan india licence so they will be able to provide option for those who can only use 2g now


----------



## Prashmith (May 18, 2014)

Stop posting zynos rubbish Samsung devices


----------



## Gamer04 (May 18, 2014)

first, i dont think they'll launch snapdragon here, second, imagine the launch price of such a phone with snapdragon 805 if , anyhow, they launch it in India. They launch there exynos crap here for 51k. Imagine what would be the price of the phone when they launch snapdragon here  
LG, sony, and others are more vfm imo in our country...


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 18, 2014)

Gamer04 said:


> first, i dont think they'll launch snapdragon here, second, imagine the launch price of such a phone with snapdragon 805 if , anyhow, they launch it in India. They launch there exynos crap here for 51k. Imagine what would be the price of the phone when they launch snapdragon here
> LG, sony, and others are more vfm imo in our country...



W8 for few days MotoX+1 is launching with 805!

Congrats to flipkart for selling half a million Motos!


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 18, 2014)

What makes Samsung think that switching to metal will make it look better? Off with the egg designs phulezzz , dont care if its poly-carbonate or metal or Kevlar or wood etc etc. The design should be nice. Angular designs have always been beautiful. Look at how Hyundai turned their Indian car models into Samshit-inspired egg designs >_<
Metal absorbs more heat, makes phone heavier, blocks radio signals....we didnt want removal of plastic, we just wanted better plastics. (Like the Lumias) Heck even the plastic of Nokia X would have sufficed, as long as the design is angular.


----------



## Prashmith (May 28, 2014)

Anybody ready to start a petition at change.org ?I will do it soon.let Samsung get out of India


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

Prashmith said:


> Anybody ready to start a petition at change.org ?I will do it soon.let Samsung get out of India



Stop trolling dude! You are irritating now -.-


----------



## Prashmith (May 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Stop trolling dude! You are irritating now -.-



I ain't trolling here


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

Its Exynos! Not xynos or zynos
 Do you really think that your petition will remove samsung? Day dreaming? Your previous posts too were awesome trolls.
Remember that GTA5 no PC port thread? Lol.
If Samsung is crap then don't buy! Don't recommend! Thats all you can do.


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

Too all those who think only Exynos version is laggy- Have you used Snapdragon version? Google "Benchmark comparison Exynos vs Snapdragon S4/S5..." You'll find hell lot of articles/videos. Exynos performs nearly Snapdragon. In some factors it even beats snapdragon version.

*THE PROBLEM IS TOUCHWIZ UX*
If you don't believe google "S4 vs S4 GPE"


----------



## $hadow (May 28, 2014)

Samsung is India's first ranked mobile phone manufacturer hate it or love it it is your choice. And thinking about banning a manufacturer just coz he provides his own processor is by itself sounds like ugh.


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Samsung is India's first ranked mobile phone manufacturer hate it or love it it is your choice. And thinking about banning a manufacturer just coz he provides his own processor is by itself sounds like ugh.


World's, not only India's. Apple and LG following.


----------



## rish1 (May 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Too all those who think only Exynos version is laggy- Have you used Snapdragon version? Google "Benchmark comparison Exynos vs Snapdragon S4/S5..." You'll find hell lot of articles/videos. Exynos performs nearly Snapdragon. In some factors it even beats snapdragon version.
> 
> *THE PROBLEM IS TOUCHWIZ UX*
> If you don't believe google "S4 vs S4 GPE"



actually the octa core exynos in galaxy s4 had problems when switching cores.. since it was not heterogeneous there was too much problem in switching between A15 and A7 

the thing is snapdragon versions being global phones get a hell lot of support but same is not true with Exynos version 

Exynos in galaxy S2 was great.. 

Touchwiz is a mess with a 1000 useless features..


----------



## $hadow (May 28, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> World's, not only India's. Apple and LG following.



 sorry me


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 29, 2014)

$hadow said:


> sorry me


Why apologize , you didnt say anything wrong.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S5 LTE (SM-G900I) with Snapdragon 801 might launch in India soon



> This has support for LTE bands - B1 (2,100), B2 (1,900), B3 (1,800), B5 (850), B7 (2,600), B8 (900), B40 (2,300) and B28 (700), so this should work with Airtel that operates their TD-LTE service using 2300 MHz spectrum.
> 
> MOP is expected to be Rs. 1500 more than the 3G variant.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 18, 2014)

rish said:


> Samsung Galaxy S5 LTE (SM-G900I) with Snapdragon 801 might launch in India soon


Lovely. At least constantly bashing on GSMA and XDA got us somewhere. Thanks to myself and alike. 

But if they're really thinking about pricing it at 56k, then there's no need to tell it'll be an utter fail. Anyone will opt for the G900F which is selling on eBay for around 38k.

What I am wanting to see is the release of S5 Google Play Edition. GSMA published the article on 1st of this month but still no news!


----------



## rish1 (Jul 18, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Lovely. At least constantly bashing on GSMA and XDA got us somewhere. Thanks to myself and alike.
> 
> But if they're really thinking about pricing it at 56k, then there's no need to tell it'll be an utter fail. Anyone will opt for the G900F which is selling on eBay for around 38k.
> 
> What I am wanting to see is the release of S5 Google Play Edition. GSMA published the article on 1st of this month but still no news!



that's the mrp bro ... mrp of galaxy s5 exynos one is itself 53,000 

that is why i quoted the Line

Market operative price (MOP) will be 1500 More than 3g ( exynos) version 

so expect that phone to cost 36k .. well worth the extra money 4g + Snapdragon


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh, sorry mate, should've read more carefully before commenting. Hmm, 36k sounds interesting!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2014)

^totally not worth that price, Z2 E8 and G2/G3 are far better, not to mention the mighty Mi3


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 19, 2014)

Some experience with Z2 : An awful phone to use, so big, a glass slab basically, terrible ergonomics. Has below average earpiece volume, a phone which costs 45k, it's a joke. That display, well, if someone has seen S5's display then that'd feel so dull, better than M8 though. Also it's worse build than S5. Even as a huge admirer of Sony I didn't like it, at all. 

M8 : Another big phone. Extremely slippery. But still I'll say it's better than Z2. The display is rubbish though, the speakers make up for that. Sense is good, really good. Has very good call quality. And to me the biggest advantage is it's extremely well built. But again that infamous bloody awful camera, well. 

S5 is a phone for active people to be honest, you will be able to use it actually, but Z2 and M8, they both are more of a fashion statement than a phone. 

The only huge negative of S5 is TouchWiz and that's it. If you can digest that then there's no point of the meaningless hatred towards S5. It is my target when I'll upgrade my Moto X, coming Feb / March, 2015.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 19, 2014)

I see a lot of bashing going on..how many people have actually used a S5 here??
Granted its a less optimized soc compared to snapdragon..but day to day use does it matter? unless you plan to game on it ?
Benchmarks are one thing.,BUt how about userexperience (touchwiz can be circumvented to certain extent using custom launchers i suppose)..I would like to know from people who use it (dont want any informed opinions ..really)


----------



## tkin (Jul 19, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I still don't understand the fuss behind 4G!


Don't tell me you don't want to download 200MB data @ 20mbps by paying 1k. Who wouldn't? We could stream one youtube video @ 1080p with this much, wow.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 19, 2014)

^ everybody wants good data rates, except these telecos
given the f*cking insane prices combined with FUP, I don't see 4g becoming mainstream in India before 2020. Even 3g isn't mainstream yet. mid range smartphones lack 4g which would be the biggest problem IMO. You won't see the everybody buying a 30k phone just to get 4g when they are already satisfied with 512kbps internet


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 20, 2014)

not the case in mumbai at all,3G has become the norm here and speeds are fast at 12mbps,people still get cheap wifi plans though with speeds of 512kbps(i have 25mbps!  )

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> I see a lot of bashing going on..how many people have actually used a S5 here??
> Granted its a less optimized soc compared to snapdragon..but day to day use does it matter? unless you plan to game on it ?
> Benchmarks are one thing.,BUt how about userexperience (touchwiz can be circumvented to certain extent using custom launchers i suppose)..I would like to know from people who use it (dont want any informed opinions ..really)



im no fan of samsung or any of their products at all given i have had alot of poor experiences with them
but i must say the reviews on flipkart for certain phones and products are pure bs and overrated -comparing phones to bikes etc
i wouldnt judge the s5 based off such flipkart reviews at all and would instead get a firsthand experience in a store or from a friend


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 20, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Some experience with Z2 : An awful phone to use, so big, a glass slab basically, terrible ergonomics. Has below average earpiece volume, a phone which costs 45k, it's a joke. That display, well, if someone has seen S5's display then that'd feel so dull, better than M8 though. Also it's worse build than S5. Even as a huge admirer of Sony I didn't like it, at all.
> 
> M8 : Another big phone. Extremely slippery. But still I'll say it's better than Z2. The display is rubbish though, the speakers make up for that. Sense is good, really good. Has very good call quality. And to me the biggest advantage is it's extremely well built. But again that infamous bloody awful camera, well.
> 
> ...




Sammy Y U NO release Google Play Edition


----------



## rish1 (Jul 20, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ everybody wants good data rates, except these telecos
> given the f*cking insane prices combined with FUP, I don't see 4g becoming mainstream in India before 2020. Even 3g isn't mainstream yet. mid range smartphones lack 4g which would be the biggest problem IMO. You won't see the everybody buying a 30k phone just to get 4g when they are already satisfied with 512kbps internet



4g phones will be available from *next month* starting from* rs 8,000* ..  4g plans are  being offered at same 3g rates .. so why not ? 

3g speeds are already going down on some networks due to heavy traffic and no of users increasing in peak hours  .. 4g would be great and if reliance jio can come up with decent plans ...

Basically the future of 4g depends upon Reliance jio,  they can either make or break indian 4g ..

2020 no way .. by 2015-2016 metros and other big cities would have adopted 4g quite good..  device price would  reach  5000 rs by then.. i won't be surprised if the 2nd wave of android one phones starts making 4g as one of the mandatory specs ..


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2014)

rish said:


> 4g phones will be available from *next month* starting from* rs 8,000* ..  4g plans are  being offered at same 3g rates .. so why not ?
> 
> 3g speeds are already going down on some networks due to heavy traffic and no of users increasing in peak hours  .. 4g would be great and if reliance jio can come up with decent plans ...
> 
> ...


The plans will still be outright costly, reliance spent a lot to set up the infrastructure, the first wave of users will have to bear that cost, by that time 3g would become cheaper.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 21, 2014)

tkin said:


> Don't tell me you don't want to download 200MB data @ 20mbps by paying 1k. Who wouldn't? We could stream one youtube video @ 1080p with this much, wow.


Download 200 MB data at 20 mbps? I absolutely will love that. But pay 1k for that? Are you kidding me? I would go back to dial up rather than paying that much to be honest.

5 GB data, 250 rupees p.m, speed somewhere around 8-10 mbps, I'll start using data again if there's a plan like that, until then I will not, if it takes 2025, I'll wait.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 21, 2014)

People still prefer 2G plans over 3G,that's why these network providers are increasing 2G rates, so as to lower price gap between 2g n 3g. It would have been better it they could reduce 3g rates. 

Coming to thread's topic, i personally think S5 is a great phone, currently priced at 35k. It has a great display (even when using natural colour mode), a great camera, auto focus lock takes some milliseconds....... So haters may hate, but it has best camera in a smartphone currently (excluding lumia 1020, check gsmarena)


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 21, 2014)

Read somewhere G900I is officially launched, will be available from 22nd I think. Great news.


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Download 200 MB data at 20 mbps? I absolutely will love that. But pay 1k for that? Are you kidding me? I would go back to dial up rather than paying that much to be honest.
> 
> *5 GB data, 250 rupees p.m, speed somewhere around 8-10 mbps,* I'll start using data again if there's a plan like that, until then I will not, if it takes 2025, I'll wait.


This is India buddy, not the US of A.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 21, 2014)

tkin said:


> This is India buddy, not the US of A.


I don't really care mate. My life is here, so what happens here affects me, but in other countries.

Also what I asked is just a decent package, nowhere near to be great or attractive or something.


----------

